# Salve Pump/Dispenser?



## justin1287 (Nov 21, 2016)

Is there anything made for filling salve containers? 

I make about 200 2 oz salves at a time and need a way to do this that will not be as messy as hand pouring every one.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 22, 2016)

I think a post in shopping suggestions would be a good start - this section is for very beginner questions and making 200 lotions sounds more like "I'm selling" which is nothing a beginner should be saying!


----------



## justin1287 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## justin1287 (Nov 23, 2016)

Any ideas anyone? Thanks!


----------



## baylee (Nov 26, 2016)

Just an idea, but if it's 'pourable' you could put the salve in a disposable piping bag.  Also there's an item that Wilton makes for about $10 for distributing cake icing.  If this isn't what you were wanting to do, I apologize for the suggestion.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 27, 2016)

From a google search of SMF: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=589136

Search for Model A03 Filling machine (the equipment mentioned in the thread) on google to find ebay and amazon sellers.


----------



## justin1287 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Baylee, thanks for the suggestion! It's not what I'm looking for, but appreciate the input 

DeeAnna, thanks for the suggestion. I think this will work for my tincutres, but am worried that the salve will solidify in this machine. Do you happen to know if anyone makes something like this with a built in heater or double boiler? Thanks for your time!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2016)

I have utterly no idea. I simply did a google search as a courtesy. You're on your own with this. I'd ask the supplier.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 28, 2016)

I would imagine someone does. Maybe find a supplier who makes something similar to what you are looking for and ask them if they do it - if they don't, do they know of a good place to look


----------



## justin1287 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks....working on it. If I find something, then I will post here to let others know!


----------

